

Hack HDMI Video Apps with Skreens - sdelap
http://www.skreenstv.com/

======
sdelap
The price on this is higher than Bunnie's NeTv box
([http://rdist.root.org/2011/09/13/the-magic-inside-bunnies-
ne...](http://rdist.root.org/2011/09/13/the-magic-inside-bunnies-new-netv/))
but with 5 inputs it looks like it might be worth it for the mashups that you
could create.

